# So you're posted to a NAVY base and you're ARMY.



## TN2IC (27 Nov 2006)

Well you are in for surprise!    ;D


I had the honour to work on one of Canada's Navy Bases for the pass month. 

There are some notes I made I would like to bring up for anyone intrested in my recce skills. So you don't get the shock and awh effect on you.

Their language is foreign. I am still learning.
 I'll say the ones I know so far.

Jetty ~ not a pier... Jetty.

Chief ~ Members that are MWO or CWO, don't call them sir. I learned that the hard way.

Heads ~ Bathroom, again, hard way.

Old Man ~ Commanding Officer, I was wondering why the old man was getting some guy to play a whistle for him. I thought it was some ones dad. Boys was I wrong.

XO- All you need to know for us, Deputy Commanding Officer.

Coxswain (sp?) - Their version of the RSM.

Soup time ~ coffee break that includes soup. You must visit the "Galley" for it.

Galley ~ Our Mess, watch you head while walking on the ship. Metal hurts.

Capt (N) ~ I believe is our Col.

Lt (N) ~ is our Capt... beats me.

Also just some notes..

~While boarding HMCS whatever.. you must salute before stepping on. I am not sure on this issue... but I just copy other folks.

~This throws me for a loop... you do not salute a Commission officer when you walk into their office. Beats me. I even put my heels together.

~Piping in the officer deal... if we did that in the field. The sniper would have a field day.

~Mobile Dock crane operators are crazy drivers. Just whip around the Jetties like they own it.

~Each night it seems they play musical ships and don't tell anyone. I have to drive down each day and map out where is what...

~Poop deck I am still trying to figure out. I think it is on the same level as the "heads"

~Ball caps on base. I was issued one during X-Mas Dinner and was told I can not wear it. So it sits on my dresser for the past 4 years now.

~Dress and deportment. No comment. Can't say anything cause I don't wear the same uniform.

~Standing beside a Resupply ship is Huge.

~Fridays are freebies. Usually. Don't bother to push any paper work.


Other than that, I am having a GREAT time. 

 ;D

Come on NavyMich... I know you wanna...


----------



## gaspasser (27 Nov 2006)

T,
   I guess you'll just have to _suck it up princess _  and make the army look good in the eyes of the navy.  My brother tries  (HA!!) to make the AF look good. 
Oh, when they play music at the end of the day, you'd better be out of your car and saluting in one direction.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Nov 2006)

Yup all that pomp and ceremony and no holes to live in and no one shooting at me. Sounds like a deal Mr. Harper!


----------



## navymich (27 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Come on NavyMich... I know you wanna...



Is this a challenge you throw out to me?  LOL

Sounds like you are having fun!  You can find out lots more about the saluting and rank thing by SEARCHING! 

I must admit, the Navy way of life is completely different, and is hard to explain.  Nice to see that you have gotten the story first hand.

Don't forget, you go down the flats to a space, lift your feet and duck your head walking through a hatch, learn your navy drill, dinner is lunch, the XO can also be called Jimmy and the coxswain can be called Swain.  The CBM (Chief Bosn Mate) is known as Buffer which stands for Big Ugly Fat F***er Easily Replaced....(how many of you knew that?)


----------



## SoF (28 Nov 2006)

TN2IC, glad too see you're enjoying us Navy folks....see we ain't so bad ;D


----------



## gaspasser (28 Nov 2006)

T, just do what my brother does...
smile and wave, boys. heehee ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

Don't forget about Navy drill, slide that foot.  Some of us refused to be brought to the dark side, right Mich? ;D


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Navy drill, slide that foot.  Some of us refused to be brought to the dark side, right Mich? ;D





			
				navymich said:
			
		

> ... learn your navy drill...



First, how did this thread end up bringing ME into it so much?  :  Second, I see you still don't read too well macqueen.  ;D

As for the whole Navy drill thing, I relearned quick the real stuff.  After being on ship for 4 years, my first week ashore I was 'volunteered' to be a Pl WO for base divys.  That was, shall I say, _interesting_!


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

Aurg... hardy har hard...


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> I see you still don't read too well macqueen.


Hey, it was 5:45 am, lucky I could read at all


----------



## kincanucks (28 Nov 2006)

So your (what? ass?) was posted to a NAVY base and your ARMY did what?

How about "So _you are _ posted to a NAVY base and_ you are _ ARMY."


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

Here's one for you, how about being Army posted from Pet to an Air Force unit on a Navy base.  Talk about culture shock :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2006)

Is this an acceptable title then?   ;D


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is this an acceptable title then?   ;D



Other then the fact that the "A" word is in the Navy forum.....looks good.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Other then the fact that the "A" word is in the Navy forum.....looks good.  ;D



It would depend on where the priority on the RUMINT is coming into play.....Is it the Leg or the Swabbie?


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

Priority is ALWAYS with the Sr. Service.  8)


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It would depend on where the priority on the RUMINT is coming into play.....Is it the Leg or the Swabbie?



And would the naval named swabby currently be dressed as a zoomie?


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And would the naval named swabby currently be dressed as a zoomie?



Not yet.  Two more weeks until that happens.  But I've got the nametags and the wedge!


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Not yet.  Two more weeks until that happens.  But I've got the nametags and the wedge!



Ah...so you're still just posing now then? 

 :rofl:

Boy, this thread will get really good when you switch over....Navy girl at heart that's serving with the Air Force talking about Army guys posted to naval institutions.


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Not yet.  Two more weeks until that happens.  But I've got the nametags and the wedge!


This is the defender of the Navy? ;D


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ah...so you're still just posing now then?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Boy, this thread will get really good when you switch over....Navy girl at heart that's serving with the Air Force talking about Army guys posted to naval institutions.



Yep, I'm a poser.  AF wanna be, in a posting slump, counting the days!  Spending too much time in those "institutions" you talk about!!



			
				rmacqueen said:
			
		

> This is the defender of the Navy? ;D



Defender, eh?  Do I get spec pay for that??


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Defender, eh?  Do I get spec pay for that??


Nope, black tights and a cape with an anchor on it (insert superhero smilie)


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Nope, black tights and a cape with an anchor on it (insert superhero smilie)



Hey Vern, can I borrow your high-heeled black leather boots for my new ensemble??  I think I may need some more points to put this all together too.


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hey Vern, can I borrow your high-heeled black leather boots for my new ensemble??  I think I may need some more points to put this all together too.


Well, you'll also be needing some of my army kit to go with them!! 

Pretty much hijacked here I'd say.


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Pretty much hijacked here I'd say.


 :rofl:


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

Hijacked?  naaa.  TN2IC taunted me into replying when he started the thread.  That gives me rights, doesn't it?  Besides, we're still talking about Navy and Army....kinda.... :


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> So your (what? ***?) was posted to a NAVY base and your ARMY did what?
> 
> How about "So _you are _ posted to a NAVY base and_ you are _ ARMY."



I'm sorry... I am not so great in English. Grade 10 for me.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hijacked?  naaa.  TN2IC taunted me into replying when he started the thread.  That gives me rights, doesn't it?  Besides, we're still talking about Navy and Army....kinda.... :




Power to you girl...


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Power to you girl...



Power!!  Hoooahh!  I need that as a defender.  ;D


----------



## Roadracer (28 Nov 2006)

I had the pleasure of working with a bunch of different Army folks lately (SCF ITEE). 

The funniest thing I've seen in a while was how excited a couple of them got when told they were were going to be on one of the ships for a "Fast Cruise". 

It took me a few minutes to figure out that they thought the ship was going to sea for a speed trial. The term "Fast Cruise" is used for an exercise simulating events at sea while the ship is tied "fast" to the jetty. You don't go anywhere at all!

As pointed out by the original poster, the Navy has a whole different language  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

Thank you... Arug.... I am now craving soup... what ship should I visit tomorrow?


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Thank you... Arug.... I am now craving soup... what ship should I visit tomorrow?



Amazing how used to it you get, isn't it? After being on the ships for 4 years and then going ashore, it took awhile before my stomach stopped grumbling at 1000.  The Chief Cook on my last ship made all of his soups from scratch.  Mmmmm, now I want soup too!


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Amazing how used to it you get, isn't it? After being on the ships for 4 years and then going ashore, it took awhile before my stomach stopped grumbling at 1000.  The Chief Cook on my last ship made all of his soups from scratch.  Mmmmm, now I want soup too!


Sheesh, you guys are pathetic.  Just wait Mich, once you are Air Force you have the BMS to look forward to.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

Please PM me with invites to which ever ships in port.


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

I'm West Coast (aka Left or Best Coast).  When can I expect you TN2IC??


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

Ah, give me about 10 years if lucky.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Nov 2006)

what is BMS in the AF?


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2006)

BMS = Between Meal Supplements.

Kind of like the little pack of chiclets or the chocloate bars we Army folks get in our IMPs...only better. Much better, and a daily ritual. Kind of like the daily soup on the ships.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

I seen juice boxes once..


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Nov 2006)

BMS = Peak Freens and Fig Newtons, yummmmmm


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> BMS = Peak Freens and Fig Newtons, yummmmmm


And those delicious packages of cookies!!! MMMmmmmmm.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Nov 2006)

ok see I have heard/had BMBs before (between meal beverage) but not the BMS. 

But I think I could live with it.... ;D


----------



## bison33 (28 Nov 2006)

This is long but from relates to what MRM posted. Not sure where this came from, it was sent to me when I was in PatBay....and sorry navy folks....but it's funny.

Things I've learnt from the Canadian navy.
1. The correct answer to all questions is "I have no excuse P.O."
2. Beards make you look cool.
3. Excessive drinking is penalized.
4. Infrequent drinking is penalized.
5. Rules are what you obey when people are looking.
6. The east coast vs. west coast debate will not be solved till either the 
  west coast has an earthquake and sinks into the ocean or the east coast sobers up.
7. Even the French don't like the French.
8. Other people's incompetence is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation.
9. Really shiny shoes are required for my survival in a combat situation.
10. Really well ironed pants are required for my survival in a combat situation.
11. Having the back of my neck well shaved is required for my survival in a combat situation. 
12. Clean underwear is not required. Ever.
13. The unusually large size of the terd in the heads is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation.
14. Leading Seamen don't out rank shit.
15. Grown adults are not mature enough and for their own protection need to be told to not run with scissors. 
16. Grown adults cannot be trusted to not burn off their testacies with hot equipment and need to be constantly supervised.
17. Not getting off early enough for an afternoon nap is an acceptable complaint.
18. All naval traditions are vaguely gay. 
19. The following sentence makes perfect sense to a navy man; "The Master Seaman went to the poop deck to watch the Rear Admiral swallow the anchor and drink moose milk.
20. Retiring is called "swallowing the anchor."
21. Floors are called decks.
22. Walls are called bulk heads.
23. Toilets are called heads.
24. Desserts are called duffs. 
25. Hallways are called flats.
26. A boat can fit on a ship. A ship can not fit on a boat.
27. Don't touch the floor in the showers.
28. Don't touch the walls in the showers.
29. Don't touch the hand railings, anywhere. 
30. On Tuesday I will be having meat pie for dinner, seven years from now.
31. Vegetables are not a food group.
32. Moose milk is a food group.
33. Failure to tie your shoes is an acceptable reason for ass-raping. 
34. Failure to wear your headdress outdoors is an acceptable reason for ass-raping.
35. Complaining about the ass-raping is an acceptable reason forass-raping.
36. All sailors swear like sailors.
37. The Scanky nature of the woman you have slept with is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation. 
38. The Scanky nature of the woman you are sleeping with is an acceptable
topic for everyday conversation.
39. The Scanky nature of the woman you are trying to sleep with is an
acceptable topic for everyday conversation. 
40. The law of diminishing returns does not apply to revenue driven military
operations such as the galley on base.
41. Decreasing quality and increasing prices thereby decreasing the customer
base is an effective way for the galley to make more money. 
42. A promotion to the rank of P.O. comes with a fair bit of weight. Usually about 120 pounds.
43. The word navy is an acronym that stands for Never Again Volunteer Yourself.
44. You will be told when to volunteer for things. 
45. Spending 15k$ on monitoring software to ensure people don't use government computers to play solitaire during their lunch breaks is an acceptable use of public funds.
46. Spending 1k$ to purchase technical manuals made within the past 20 years is not an acceptable use of public funds.
47. Spending millions to retrofit a ship and then immediately decommission it and spend millions more to return it to its original state so it can be given to a museum for free is an acceptable use of public funds.
48. Spending one dollar for a replacement pencil is not an acceptable use of public funds.
49. People who tell you to get your hair cut are always bald.
50. Victoria smells good and has only a couple of bars. 
51. Halifax smells bad and has a couple hundred bars.
52. Drinking is optional. In Victoria.
53. Showers are optional. In Halifax.
54. Do not eat the communal cheese.
55. All doors are button operated for the benefit of people in wheel chairs. Even the doors that lead to stairwells. 
56. Cologne should be applied by dipping your head into a bucket of the cheapest shit you can find.
57. The sense of smell is a privilege, not a right. It will be revoked if abused.
58. Everybody requires a nick name. Preference will be given to names that imply homosexuality. E.g. "spanky"
59. Where we will drink next Friday is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation.
60. Where we will drink next Saturday is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation.
61. Where we will drink next Sunday is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation. 
62. Where we will drink on lunch break during the week is an acceptable topic for everyday conversation.
63. It takes several days to paint a 6' square wall.
64. Attendance is required.
65. Work is not.
66. Excelling at a menial task results in doing that same menial task everyday for 20 years.
67. The first 15 minutes of every conversation should consist of senseless yelling.
68. 8 sailors in 1 room does not guarantee a well tied knot. 
69. Mine-sweepers are ships that are made out of metal and look for mines.
70. Mines are magnetic.
71. Stopping work at 10AM to eat soup is a god-given right worth killing for.
72. Conversations regarding the number of beers in a flat or case can result in fist-fights. 
73. It is necessary to posses the appropriate qualifications to be allowed to do a particular job.
74. It is not necessary to possess skill or competency to be allowed to do a particular job.
75. One out of every 17 pay stubs will be accidentally sent to Quebec, with Quebec taxes and deductions taken off. Even if you've never been to Quebec.
76. After sufficient drinking, even the straightest sailor can be heard uttering the phrase "Ever been in the shower and noticed the way soap suds trickle down a mans ass?"
77. A failure to make a good decision with no information will be punished. Clairvoyance is required.
78. The entire navy is telepathic by nature and communication is not necessary. 
79. There are no mistakes caused by poor communication, only mistakes caused by insufficient funding.
80. Insult on the west-coast; sucky baby. On the east-coast; sooky baby. The border for this difference appears to be Québec. 
81. "Sorry dude, I thought it was my locker." is a valid excuse for getting completely wasted and pissing in a stranger's closet at 3am.
82. Canada's submarines have spent more time above the ground than Canada's helicopters.
83. Suggestions for improving the quality of junior-rank barracks should include: more inspections, more duty personnel, more responsibilities, and free cake.
84. Everybody has either slept with a French reservist or is a French reservist.
85. Canadian warships have an expensive, highly complex, and advanced decoy system to protect themselves against a specific type of acoustic torpedo. The Only country that uses acoustic torpedoes is Chile.
86. I get paid 6000$ per year to do my job.
87. I get paid and additional 36000$ per year to put up with bullshit.
88. Every member of the Canadian forces (regardless of age, size, fitness level, activity level, culture, religion, work schedule, gender or metabolism) required the exact same amount of food three times a day, every day seven days a week.
89. I am the only person responsible for ensuring that my pay is accurate.
90. I do not have the authority to make or recommend changes to my pay.
91. I do not have the training to notice mistakes with my pay 
92. Franks red hot sauce should be used to improve the taste of the food onboard ship.
93. Franks red hot sauce should be used to improve the taste of the coffee onboard ship.
94. Driving past Victoria a hundred times in three days is completely rational. 
95. 6 picnic tables for 200 sailors is a good idea.
96. Shaking people in the morning must involve actual shaking.
97. If you forget to flush the toilet people will assume that water restrictions are in effect and also stop flushing. 
98. It is necessary to properly secure your hat when a Sea King is landing because a hat that has blown off can take a Sea King down
99. It is necessary to properly dispose of your cigarette butts when a Sea King is landing because they can take a Sea King down.
100.  It is rude to make jokes about Sea Kings.
101.  Sea King pilots have the best Sea King jokes.
102.  The phrase "I've got a good master on top of me" is a compliment to 
your boss, not a reference to S&M.
103. Franks red hot sauce should be used to improve the taste of beer, anywhere.


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2006)

TN2IC, for when you go through withdrawl symptoms for your time onboard:  http://www.goatlocker.org/resources/nav/simulate.htm


----------



## aesop081 (28 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> what is BMS in the AF?



Body Mass Supplement........ ;D

I'm the unit BMS O


----------



## RowdyBowdy (29 Nov 2006)

The Navy has BMS as well, or at least we did at NRS Esquimalt.  Cookies, nuts and chocolate milk which dissapeared quite fast.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Body Mass Supplement........ ;D
> 
> I'm the unit BMS O




TFF.... :rofl:

So you are the one that makes the donuts??


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> TFF.... :rofl:
> 
> So you are the one that makes the donuts??



Nope...i just ensure an endless supply of goodies.....where i get them, no one realy wants to know.


----------



## gaspasser (29 Nov 2006)

Hhmmm, isn't it the navs job to get the cookies on the Aurora???  Or was that the scope doper's?  I remember that on carries the money and one brings cookies.....
Gawd, I miss the old girls........ ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hhmmm, isn't it the navs job to get the cookies on the Aurora???  Or was that the scope doper's?  I remember that on carries the money and one brings cookies.....
> Gawd, I miss the old girls........ ;D



You must have been in Greenwood.  We dont do bulk claims so we dont have a Nav carrying the money.  I get my own money thank you very much.  And i was not talking about flight feeding.  Flight feding is delivered to us at the airplane by a nice MSE Op.  I deal with the food kept at the hangar.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I deal with the food kept at the hangar.



I can't believe they trust with you with anything  


I kid cause I love


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I can't believe they trust with you with anything
> 
> 
> I kid cause I really DO love the Navy and all those associated with it.



Nice of you to join us in the Navy Boards.  I knew you'd find your way here eventually.  8)


----------



## armyvern (29 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Nice of you to join us in the Navy Boards.  I knew you'd find your way here eventually.  8)


HorM is drawn like a magnet to talk of food, drinking, and hot chicks in super hero outfits with high-heeled black leather boots. Did anyone ever really doubt he'd wade in?? ;D

Edited to add: And this thread has almsot earned itself a rightful migration over to radio chatter. I wonder if the mods will pay it posting allowance?


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

Librarian knows me all to well  ;D Plus I just can't help but take a shot at cdnaviator



I would answer yor misquoting of me Mich but really why dingify a Junior Cpl with any response at all.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Librarian knows me all to well  ;D Plus I just can't help but take a shot at cdnaviator
> 
> 
> 
> I would answer yor misquoting of me Mich but really why dingify a Junior Cpl with any response at all.



And you think i'm going to let some corporal take shots at me........

Last person who took a shot at you.....well.......scored a hit IIRC


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

For the record they shot at a vehicle I was near.... But Touche old boy touche!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> For the record they shot at a vehicle I was near.... But Touche old boy touche!



I kid because i care


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

care how you look in your flight suit maybe


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> care how you look in your flight suit maybe



I'll vouch that he looks good!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

Et tu Brute...Et tu?


*Edit: to get the name right, oh and to show another edit tag.


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I would answer yor misquoting of me Mich but really why dingify a Junior Cpl with any response at all.



Misquote?  I think I caught your correct post before you quickly edited it.  Besides, not Cpl yet.  ;D  Not that you have dignified responses anyway.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

I don't see an editd tag on my post but hey if lieing helps you sleep better at night you go right ahead


*EDIT: That little thing on the bottom is a true edit tag, you see the difference yet?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Et tu Brtus...Et tu?



 :

if you can't spell it you can't use it....



			
				Pea said:
			
		

> I'll vouch that he looks good!  ;D



Thanks Pea


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

Yeah I changed already but thanks tips.....  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Yeah I changed already but thanks tips.....  ;D



Its still wrong you dopey f***


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

Last time I quote Shakespear LMAO

Charater name vs statement by Ceaser damn I need to do more reading again.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Last time I quote Shakespear LMAO
> 
> Charater name vs statement by Ceaser damn I need to do more reading again.



I don't think lack of reading is your problem.....


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

Can we say Hijack yet?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Can we say Hijack yet?



I take it you have suffered enough ?


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

You won that round fair and square...no denying that

On the brightside though on matter what we still have our self respect....were not in the Navy


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I take it you have suffered enough ?



Don't quit yet!! He has square metres of ego that still need damage!  >


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You won that round fair and square...no denying that
> 
> On the brightside though on matter what we still have our self respect....were not in the Navy



Agreed



			
				Pea said:
			
		

> Don't quit yet!! He has square metres of ego that still need damage!  >



I know but i am pacing myself.  Poor little Royal has not won one of these yet...i still want him to think he can


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

It's not the winning that is fun it's the barbs that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## gaspasser (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> You must have been in Greenwood.  We dont do bulk claims so we dont have a Nav carrying the money.  I get my own money thank you very much.  And i was not talking about flight feeding.  Flight feding is delivered to us at the airplane by a nice MSE Op.  I deal with the food kept at the hangar.



Iiii, thank you!
Yes, I was.  And I was one of the ones who delivered the flight feeding food to you on the airplane.  
Happy Hunting....


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I don't see an editd tag on my post but hey if lieing helps you sleep better at night you go right ahead
> 
> 
> *EDIT: That little thing on the bottom is a true edit tag, you see the difference yet?



There is actually a short time period that you can edit directly after your post without an edit tag appearing.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> There is actually a short time period that you can edit directly after your post without an edit tag appearing.



HoM......navymich.......

both of you, just let it go.......


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Nov 2006)

I would...but I don't even know what I am supposed to let go  ???

Once again I prove I'm really not that smart  ;D


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> HoM......navymich.......
> 
> both of you, just let it go.......



Yes Dad...but it's so much fun with the 3 elements playing around.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (29 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Yes Dad...but it's so much fun with the 3 elements playing around.  ;D



I'm just a lost army boy...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Nov 2006)

Well, I am just lost.   ;D

Good go there CdnAviator, HoM and NM.  Who's serve is it now though??


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, I am just lost.   ;D
> 
> Good go there CdnAviator, HoM and NM.  Who's serve is it now though??



its my serve......and it will be at the time and place of MY choosing.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> its my serve......and it will be at the time and place of MY choosing.





 ;D


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, I am just lost.   ;D



Next time tell us something we didn't already know. 




			
				cdnaviator said:
			
		

> its my serve......and it will be at the time and place of MY choosing.



Sure, and you'll pick Hawaii or something just because you're there and expect us to find our own way.  :


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Sure, and you'll pick Hawaii or something just because you're there and expect us to find our own way.  :


Knowing the Navy it would take them a couple of months to figure out the directions anyway


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Knowing the Navy it would take them a couple of months to figure out the directions anyway



Good thing i'm not navy


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Good thing i'm not navy



No, but you fly for/with them.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> No, but you fly for/with them.



Yeah....and thats always a thrill.......... :


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Nov 2006)

Man, this thread has not only been hijacked but the hostage negotiators have arrived and pizza has been delivered ;D


----------



## buddyhfx (30 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Here's one for you, how about being Army posted from Pet to an Air Force unit on a Navy base.  Talk about culture shock :blotto:


How about being presented with the ''Ship's sailor of the year award'' while wearing an Air Force uniform with an army engineer cap badge??


----------



## karl28 (30 Nov 2006)

> How about being presented with the ''Ship's sailor of the year award'' while wearing an Air Force uniform with an army engineer cap badge??



Now that would be funny  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

buddyhfx said:
			
		

> with an army engineer cap badge??



Its not an ARMY ENGINEER cap badge.......its an ENGINEER cap badge.....period.

 ;D


----------



## buddyhfx (30 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Its not an ARMY ENGINEER cap badge.......its an ENGINEER cap badge.....period.
> 
> ;D


AYE! AYE! Sir, I stand corrected....


----------



## gaspasser (30 Nov 2006)

I'd like to see a photo of that one with the Old Man.
Engineers are mostly army anyways. Except , of course, plummers, electricians and construct techs.
 8)


----------



## TN2IC (30 Nov 2006)

Can some shead some light on the term "Cock of the fleet"?


----------



## navymich (1 Dec 2006)

http://www.pspesquimalt.ca/fitness/cotw.shtml

By definition:


> Cock of the walk, a chief or master; the hero of the hour;
> one who has overcrowed, or got the better of, rivals or
> competitors.



Not sure where or how it originated, but I'll keep looking for that.  Basically it is some (not always very) friendly competition between units and ships to crow about being the overall best.  Throughout the year or season, there are various tournaments arranged.  Points are kept throughout the year with the highest scoring unit being awarded "COTW".  Mostly bragging rights, but also a trophy too.


----------



## buddyhfx (1 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a photo of that one with the Old Man.
> Engineers are mostly army anyways. Except , of course, plummers, electricians and construct techs.
> 8)


Firefighters are also part of the engineers family...... Why?? Not sure about that one ??? ???


----------



## Rodahn (1 Dec 2006)

buddyhfx said:
			
		

> Firefighters are also part of the engineers family...... Why?? Not sure about that one ??? ???



due to the fire engineering....

P.S. I was an Army Guy in an Airforce trade, and posted to a Navy base..... No wonder I was confused...... ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Dec 2006)

This is what the Navy is all about ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4CtEpgNRPM


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (8 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Don't forget, you go down the flats to a space, lift your feet and duck your head walking through a hatch, learn your navy drill, dinner is lunch, the XO can also be called Jimmy and the coxswain can be called Swain.
> 
> And forward is the pointy end, aft is the flat end, port/starboard is your left and right etc.
> 
> The CBM (Chief Bosn Mate) is known as Buffer which stands for Big Ugly Fat F***er Easily Replaced....(how many of you knew that?)



Sounds like you miss your 'Buffer', airmitch.  :-X


----------



## navymich (8 Dec 2006)

fear-acfhuinn luinge said:
			
		

> Sounds like you miss your 'Buffer', airmitch.  :-X



Just need some more range time...THEN I won't miss him.


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (8 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just need some more range time...THEN I won't miss him.



I've seen you shoot. 

Better practice.  :soldier:


----------



## BEEFY99 (8 Dec 2006)

Not trying to hijack, but im a Navy guy at a ARMY base.

- Saluting indoors
- No "stand ease" at 1000
- No "sliders"...ever..
- Wearing of cadpat is way easier and u dont have to iron
- I have never worn my barrey this much in my carreer.
- No saluting in the field....sniper check!!

That is just to name a few


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

BEEFY99 said:
			
		

> Not trying to hijack, but im a Navy guy at a ARMY base.
> 
> barrey



You missed calling "barrey's" Berets!!

 ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Dec 2006)

BEEFY99 said:
			
		

> - No saluting in the field....sniper check!!


Saluting in the field is how an officer finds out if he is liked or not ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (9 Dec 2006)

You all forgot about moosemilk a great naval tradition!

1.14 litre dark rum 
1.14 litre Kahlua 
1.14 litre vodka 
4 litres of vanilla soft scoop ice cream 
4 litres of partly skimmed milk (have to be health conscience) 

Mix gently until frothy with still a few ice cream lumps. Liberally sprinkle nutmeg over top. Enjoy and give vehicle keys to a party staying sober.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2006)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> You all forgot about moosemilk a great naval tradition!
> 
> 1.14 litre dark rum
> 1.14 litre Kahlua
> ...



Love that stuff.  We had to make 5 or 6 batches this year for the RIMPAC close-out party. We didnt even have time to make the first one before the folks from the USN and RAAF were lining up for some !!!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Dec 2006)

Thanks HT for (someone) finally giving out the recipe for moose milk.  The only question I have is, does it have to be all 1.14lt or can you downgrade it some?   To say 1/2 a liter?
Cheers and Meery Merry Mary Christmas.


----------



## navymich (9 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Thanks HT for (someone) finally giving out the recipe for moose milk.  The only question I have is, does it have to be all 1.14lt or can you downgrade it some?   To say 1/2 a liter?
> Cheers and Meery Merry Mary Christmas.



Finally?  Guess you missed this post: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52808/post-481900.html#msg481900

And if you can't handle it with the 40oz, then get outta the navy.  ;D  Yes, you can half the recipe, or mix it to suit your own needs.  But I strongly suggest you make it at least once as the recipe says and then modify after that.  Trust me, you won't want to!!


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

Sorry mich, I didn't catch the holiday recipe thread. Thanks.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2007)

Today I was on the Ville de Quebec.. soup time... I banged my head so many times. I didn't want to work anymore...  ;D Head was thumping...


----------



## navymich (6 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Head was thumping...



Sounds like something might be wrong with it.  Did you get ahold of an engineer?  They work wonders with that kind of stuff.....


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Did you get ahold of an engineer?




Stokers = playing "pig of the port".........stay away from stokers  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2007)

Nah the beer after work did wonders...


----------



## kratz (6 Feb 2007)

Sounds like something to do with the pipes in the heads.  ;D


----------



## medaid (6 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Saluting in the field is how an officer finds out if he is liked or not ;D



Thank God I'm liked... and I guess I wont have to worry about that too much when I swtich over to the trade that doesnt salute too much


----------



## Boxkicker (13 Feb 2007)

Sr. Service, man was walking around on land beating each other with clubs long before we had even thought of canoes.


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2007)

Actually if you want to get really technical mamals came from creatures that came out of the sea and grew legs, so reall submariners are the senior service


----------



## Boxkicker (13 Feb 2007)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Actually if you want to get really technical mamals came from creatures that came out of the sea and grew legs, so reall submariners are the senior service



  LOL good one.
 But I already knew there had to be some sort of primordeal ooze when making a sailor, or do stokers only qualify for that prehistroy level.

  BTW My dad was a sailor so I always knew they were dinosaurs. (LOL)


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Mar 2007)

hahahaha were prehistory all right!

100 years of tradition unimpeded by progress!  ;D


----------



## NCS_Eng (14 Mar 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Love that stuff.  We had to make 5 or 6 batches this year for the RIMPAC close-out party. We didnt even have time to make the first one before the folks from the USN and RAAF were lining up for some !!!



Between the Moose Milk and the shots of Bundeburg Rum served at the Aussie Booth, it was a pretty good party...


----------

